# Surge Battery Matching Q&A



## jdwca (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey, all. My name is Jon Williams and I represent Surge Battery Matching.

Feel free to post any questions you may have regarding battery care in this this thread.

We also have a FAQ for NiMH care on our website. You can visit it at:
*www.surgebatterymatching.com*

-jon


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Jon,

Why are those Surge Batteries so stinkin' fast?

 

-Mike


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

I just received three packs and can't wait until next week to try them!


----------



## jdwca (Jul 29, 2003)

David Usnik said:


> I just received three packs and can't wait until next week to try them!


You're gonna love 'em!  

Hey, Collins, you wise-guy. You gonna A-main at Cleveland for us this year? :roll: 

-jon


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

jdwca said:


> You're gonna love 'em!
> 
> Hey, Collins, you wise-guy. You gonna A-main at Cleveland for us this year? :roll:
> 
> -jon


Yes, I will run a Main. Everyone runs a Main.

I think Kate will also run this year, might get her a 1/12th scale.


----------



## ghuber (Mar 1, 2004)

collins77 said:


> Yes, I will run a Main. Everyone runs a Main.
> 
> I think Kate will also run this year, might get her a 1/12th scale.


Mike I think that one went over your head and through your legs! :lol:


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

ghuber said:


> Mike I think that one went over your head and through your legs! :lol:


No--I just prefer to not speculate. I race toy cars for fun...what happens...happens. A-Main or F-Main.


----------



## jdwca (Jul 29, 2003)

collins77 said:


> No--I just prefer to not speculate. I race toy cars for fun...what happens...happens. A-Main or F-Main.


Mike, it's okay. I'm just playin' with ya.  

-jon


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

I know that Jon. 

Has Surge thought about getting different boxes? I'm one of those weirdos that keep packs in the cardboard boxes.


----------



## jdwca (Jul 29, 2003)

collins77 said:


> I know that Jon.
> 
> Has Surge thought about getting different boxes? I'm one of those weirdos that keep packs in the cardboard boxes.


Yes, but not for a while. Right now, we're trying to keep costs down using what we've got. We've still got some of our old boxes left as well as a new system using thick plastic bags with header cards.

-jon
www.surgebatterymatching.com
'Resistance is Futile'


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

The bags would also be cool. And easier for a hobby shop to display the numbers.

Eagle makes a set of battery boxes that are pretty nice. You can get them through Integy.


----------



## jdwca (Jul 29, 2003)

collins77 said:


> The bags would also be cool. And easier for a hobby shop to display the numbers.
> 
> Eagle makes a set of battery boxes that are pretty nice. You can get them through Integy.


Hmm...that's interesting. Do you have a link for those boxes? I'd like to take a look at 'em.

-jon
www.surgebatterymatching.com
'Resistance is Futile'


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

http://integy.automated-shops.com/c...p_catid=15&sid=4wSJJh0-e58D1lr-00104312305.af

Here ya go...10 for $14.99. They have a little clear window on the top to ID the pack. The battery boxes fit perfectly in the Eagle "Power" bag: 

http://integy.automated-shops.com/c...p_catid=15&sid=4wSJJh0-e58D1lr-00104312305.af


----------



## jdwca (Jul 29, 2003)

collins77 said:


> http://integy.automated-shops.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_prod.html?p_prodid=1248&p_catid=15&sid=4wSJJh0-e58D1lr-00104312305.af
> 
> Here ya go...10 for $14.99. They have a little clear window on the top to ID the pack. The battery boxes fit perfectly in the Eagle "Power" bag:
> 
> http://integy.automated-shops.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_prod.html?p_prodid=1569&p_catid=15&sid=4wSJJh0-e58D1lr-00104312305.af


Thanks, dude. Taking a look now.

-jon
www.surgebatterymatching.com
'Resistance is Futile'


----------



## jdwca (Jul 29, 2003)

Tyler Keel is doing very well at the Nats so far. I'll keep you guys updated once I hear how he did in qualifying.

-jon
www.surgebatterymatching.com
'Resistance is Futile'


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Man I ran my Surge batteries yesterday and the surge they put out scaled at 60 Gs. Man good thing I dont actually ride in these cars cause 60 Gs can mess your back all up. :jest:


----------



## ghuber (Mar 1, 2004)

Just to let you all know.. Surge is teaming up with a ball bearing manufacture to bring you precision ceramic ball bearing kits for your touring cars. These bearings are being created custom for us by an ISO9001 certified manufacture. They will be ABEC5 grade, and feature metal shields.. and the best thing is, we will be pricing them lower then any of our competitors! 

More to come..


----------



## theiss2200 (Sep 26, 2006)

Quick question,
What do you look for when you match batteries? Also what are good numbers from the matched batteries. [email protected]


----------

